# Kinder Korner's Happenings



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2015)

Howdy guys! I had completely forgotten about this place, and have been MIA for a couple years now.

Just thought I would start over, and reintroduce myself. I'm sure there are a lot of new and different people on here, it's crazy to think I joined way back in 2009!

Hi I'm Kelsee, I have a large herd of registered Kinder goats, which I split with my mother Lisa. She lives just up the road. Originally it was my herd, but when I moved out a few years ago she had grown attached and we now share the herd.

You can see my website here: www.kinderkornergoats.com but it is currently undergoing renovation, and only about half done.

Besides goats, I have one old horse, 2 cats, and 2 Anatolian/Pyrenees mixes. I used to breed a lot of fancy and rare chickens, but I have since gotten out of them. My mother still has some of my old stock. 

I live in an old farmhouse which I am currently renovating with my husband on 5 acres in the Midwest. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome back you'll have to share some pictures!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2015)

All photos from August except the girls picture.





Kuzo and Juno. They both look quite a bit different now, but this picture is just so cute. Juno still has her puppy fur in this picture.





Some of my girls back in December.




 


Mac one of this year's bucklings. He is very cool.





My pet wether, Leon.





My doeling Liberty from New Mexico.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2015)

More dog pictures! I think it is hilarious that every time you look at the dogs their ears go back. They look like they have no ears most of the time.



 



Juno as a puppy! She was SO adorable.




I could not get any good pictures of her today. She is a bundle of energy! But she looks a lot different. Sadly she lost most of her beautiful coloring, and just resembles dirty white now.Hoping when her winter coat sheds out they will come back.





She is half and half Anatolian/Pyr. She is very wide, and very fuzzy compared to Kuzco. Her tail is always curled. She is very pretty when she is standing nicely. But I just couldn't get her to hold still. Sigh. Not even a year old yet, so lots more growing to do!





Kuzco on the other hand is an absolute ham! He is always very calm, and up my rear. He just follows you everywhere, and rolls onto his back. No jumping or wild running. He is very shy to strangers, and very lean boned. He is about 7/8 Anatolian.





He is one of the prettiest dogs I have ever seen. His face is just so regal. He is all white except a single large spot on his back, and his face. He loves his goaties. We had a rough first year, but I absolutely adore him now. He does a very good job guarding the animals and is just such a lover boy. His favorite treat is peanuts! Shell and all. lol.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 23, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!  So glad you shared the pics.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 26, 2015)

My copper bolus' arrived today, which means tomorrow is hoof trim/copper bolus/Bo-Se shot day. Yuck!

Babies will start arriving in March, can't wait.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 27, 2015)

I woke up sick this morning, but I powered through it.

All the does got their feet trimmed, and every goat got their copper bolus and their Bo-Se. Whew! That was a chore. Hoping their fur won't look so rough now.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

They all look wonderful!  So nice to see grass again, I almost forgot what it looks like.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 10, 2015)

Oops! I had already forgotten about this thread.

Everyone is doing good. We had a lot of snow, and now it's raining. Yuck. Everything is a swamp. Can't wait for it to dry out and warm up.

First goats are due in about 2 weeks. Little udders are blooming, it's so exciting. 

No pictures because everyone is furry and a disgusting muddy mess.

The goat house desperately needs cleaned out. That is going to be a long and hard chore. I am dreading it. Most of the year I clean it completely out weekly, so it only takes about 30 minutes. But over the winter I let it build up. It's been a couple months now. Yikes!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 17, 2015)

All the goats got their CDT shots. Kidding season is soon!






Angeliese my favorite girl. She is GIANT. 





Cholena is very pretty.





Cinderella, she is my spoiled girl. Daughter of Goatie is who my avatar picture.





Kuzco and Juno are excited about spring.





Jasmine, another of my favorites. And a cameo of Leon the wether. He's my favorite too. (Who am I kidding, they are all my favorites. lol) Another Goatie baby. 



 

Tinkerbelle, another Goatie baby. She was my very first baby ever born. I've sold her and she is going to her new home next week.  I won't lie, I'm sad to see her go. But I just don't need her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

Enjoyed the pictures!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 26, 2015)

Babies are being born. Angeliese had 3 boys, Ellie had buck/doe twins, and Selena is due today.



 

 







Ellie's Girl



 

Ellie's Boy


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats!  What cuties


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 26, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 21, 2015)

They are soo adorable!  your pictures are beautiful.


----------

